# Probleme beim Scrollen



## Dominau (10. April 2011)

Hallo 
Seit ca. 2 Tagen hab ich ein Problem beim Scrollen im Browser.
Jedesmal wenn ich auf einer Seite runterscroll, springt es nach ein paar Sekunden einfach wieder hoch an den Anfang der Seite.
Und das nervt. Sehr sogar. Ist auf fast allen Seiten so. Habe in den letzen paar Tagen auch nichts großartig installiert.


Hat jemand ne Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?
Danke schonmal.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. April 2011)

Das ist bei mir auf Facebook immer so, keine Ahnung warum.

Auf anderen Seiten hab ich das nicht...

Was für nen Browser hast du? Vielleicht solltest du es mal mit nem anderen Browser probieren oder deinen alten neu installieren.


----------



## Konov (10. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Hallo
> Seit ca. 2 Tagen hab ich ein Problem beim Scrollen im Browser.
> Jedesmal wenn ich auf einer Seite runterscroll, springt es nach ein paar Sekunden einfach wieder hoch an den Anfang der Seite.
> Und das nervt. Sehr sogar. Ist auf fast allen Seiten so. Habe in den letzen paar Tagen auch nichts großartig installiert.
> ...



Hab das auch öfter wenn ich am Scrollbalken rechts ziehe.
Das liegt aber nur daran, dass der Mauszeiger dann manchmal von der Leiste zu weit runterrutscht und dadurch springt dann der "losgelassene" Balken wieder nach oben.
In dem Fall liegt es also immer an mir. ^^

Wenn du es aber mit dem Mausrad machst, dann weiß ich auch nicht worans liegt...


----------



## Reflox (10. April 2011)

Das passiert recht oft, wenn die Seite selbst noch nicht zu 100% geladen ist. 

Sonst musst du kucken, ich hatte das auchmal, bis ich gemerkt hatte, dass ich mit dem Finger irgendwie automatisch wieder kurz nach oben gescrollt habe.


----------



## Dominau (10. April 2011)

Habe Opera. Werds mal mit FF versuchen.
Scrolle mit dem Mausrad.
Und das mit dem laden der Seite könnte sein, ich schau mal ob es immer noch hoch springt
wenn ich etwas länger warte


----------



## Konov (10. April 2011)

Das mit dem Laden der Seite kann ich bestätigen, hatte ich auch schon öfter.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Habe Opera. Werds mal mit FF versuchen.
> Scrolle mit dem Mausrad.
> Und das mit dem laden der Seite könnte sein, ich schau mal ob es immer noch hoch springt
> wenn ich etwas länger warte



Also ich hab auch Opera, und bei Facebook habe ich teils auch das Problem.


Meistens wenn ich auf "ältere Beiträge anzeigen" klicke, springt das Teil immer wieder hoch.

Denke mal, das liegt wirklich am Laden.


----------

